# Forum Argomenti di discussione UNICO/730 dichiarazione dei redditi  Art.74 in dichiarazione iva

## nuvola

Salve, è un dubbio che continuo ad avere da tempo. In dichiarazione iva, vanno inseriti i ricavi e acquisti art.74 derivanti dalla vendita di schede telefoniche? 
Ci sono pareri discordanti su questo argomento e vorrei capirlo un po meglio. Premetto che per la comunicazione iva non li ho inseriti, facendo cosi pero significa che non entrano neanche a far parte del volume d'affari. E corretto?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## La matta

Se stiamo parlando delle schede vendute da un tabacchino o da un bar, non le ho messe nemmeno io.

----------


## nuvola

No, cioè nel senso che non è una tabacchino o bar.... e un negozio di elettrodomestici che vende anche schede telefoniche... non sarà uguale il concetto?

----------


## La matta

Per me è uguale, sì.

----------


## nuvola

Bene, ci troviamo in accordo... anche se la cosa mi sembra un po assurda  :Stick Out Tongue:  ..... va be!!! Allora non li metto... e che sono davvero tanti!!!!

----------


## patrizia

> Bene, ci troviamo in accordo... anche se la cosa mi sembra un po assurda  ..... va be!!! Allora non li metto... e che sono davvero tanti!!!!

  Io invece li metto insieme all'aggio del monopolio e dei fiammiferi nel quadro VG operazioni esenti, VG35 colonna 6 per il calcolo del pro-rata. Ciao. :Wink:

----------


## nuvola

Del pro-rata???? Ma cosa c'entra scusa... quello di cui stiamo parlando sono Art.74 il pro rata si calcola per gli es. art.10 ....  :Confused:  :Confused:  
stai facendo un po di confusione scusa..

----------


## Robbie58

Quoto "nuvola"

----------


## ergo3

> Io invece li metto insieme all'aggio del monopolio e dei fiammiferi nel quadro VG operazioni esenti, VG35 colonna 6 per il calcolo del pro-rata. Ciao.

  *circolare 98/E del 17 maggio 2000*
......Le operazioni di cui all'articolo 74 primo comma, del Dpr 633/72, assoggettate al regime Iva monofase (commercio di generi di monopolio, commercio di tabacchi, commercio di schede telefoniche, commercio di giornali eccetera) non limitano il diritto alla detrazione dell'imposta anche se esse non sono soggette agli obblighi di fatturazione, REGISTRAZIONE e dichiarazione. Pertanto, in presenza di effettuazione anche di operazioni esenti non occasionali, il rivenditore dei suddetti beni dovrà operare il calcolo del pro-rata di detraibilità di cui all'articolo 19 bis del Dpr 633/72 computando le suddette operazioni tra quelle che danno diritto alla detrazione dell'imposta in base ai dati risultanti dalla propria contabilità aziendale, anche se tali dati non verranno poi evidenziati nella dichiarazione Iva. Le suddette operazioni ai fini del calcolo del pro- rata devono essere computate in base al corrispettivo che, sulla base degli accordi contrattuali, è dovuto al rivenditore. :Cool:

----------


## La matta

Ok, hanno ragione tutti: non si dichiarano nel quadro E ma servono eventualmente per chi avesse il prorata  :Smile:

----------


## nuvola

Dubbio dei dubbi.. io oltre che l'art.74 ho anche l'art 10, come operazioni esenti occasionali...sicome è sempre la stessa società che ha 3 attività compilo comunque tre allegati per ogni attività. Cosa devo fare con sti benedetti art.74 e art.10?

----------

